

An Algorithm That Unscrambles Fractured Images - sgy
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/534146/the-algorithm-that-unscrambles-fractured-images/

======
evanb
This reminds me of dual photography:
[http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/dual_photography/](http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/dual_photography/)
in the sense that I imagine unscrambling the glittered image will be
significantly easier if you can plug in known sources to the transfer matrix.

Edit: the video there didn't work for me any more, here's the youtube link
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_tpq5ejFQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_tpq5ejFQ)

------
dsfsdfd
It has occurred to me a number of times that it might be possible to reverse
this process and create a light field display.

